# Where do YOU purchase?



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

There are many threads on which pistols to purchase, but none so far as I can find on where to purchase. This is especially helpful as I imagine there is not one specific place to go all the time. Share the knowledge you have about purchasing with others!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i go to one of a few local gun stores.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

You left out a big one: on-line retailers. 

I also buy from individuals in person and on gun forums.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Local Gun Shop preference*

There are about 5 excellent local gun stores here. #1 is a store started by a police officer about 30-35 years ago, #2 is a class III dealer who has an awesome selection of subsonic ammo, suppressors, and things that go bang in rapid succession (they are the folks who hooked me on the Gemtech Vortex 9mm suppressor for my 92FS), #3 has a great selection and handles quite a few trade in weapons from Law Enforcement, has more spare mags than most manufacturers and sell slightly used factory Beretta 96 and 92 mags for $15.00 each, #4 has a range in the basement where we can go 1/2 hour prior to closing and they will turn out most of the lights and let us practice night shooting, use of the laser with and without the suppressor on the 92FS, #5 is just your garden variety local gunshop, a little high on some items . . . . . but if he feels like it and likes you, you end up walking out with a gratis box of service ammo, extra mags, cleaning supplies, etc. Really lucky to live in North Georgia. Shoot well and often!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I have made purchases from a local gun store as well as online retailers. Even when I buy online, the local gun store is utilized to complete the transfer.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> I have made purchases from a local gun store as well as online retailers. Even when I buy online, the local gun store is utilized to complete the transfer.


That's exactly what I have done. I have yet to buy a gun from a show as I have yet to find a gun cheaper at one than I can get locally or on-line.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Never bought from an auction or manufacturer.

On line retailers, local store and the classifieds forum here. I bought my AR lower at a gun show 2 years ago, but don't go to shows anymore.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The best deal can be mean many things. I look for certian types of guns for collecting and another for carring and yet another just for fun. Price is but a small part of best deal for me. I vote all of the above and then some.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

I like to use the local gun stores AND living in a large metropolitan area we have two huge sporting goods stores (Bass Pro and Cabelas) which makes it fun to shop for guns , ammo, and accessories.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I buy from either 1 of 2 local gun stores (same owner), who happen to be the biggest in FL (Shoot Straight). They have good prices, excellent service after the sale, and they know me, since I'm there shooting 2-3 days per WEEK now...

"You wanna go, where everybody knows your name..."

JW


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I like to support the local shop. The prices are not always the absolute lowest, but after you add on shipping and the transfer fee for FFL dealer......it is so close that I would rather give back to local people. Plus quicker gratification when you buy local in-stock weapons.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I buy from local shops (have 6 within 1 hour and lots pawn shops) but check prices online.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have bought from local gun stores, gun shows, private individuals, and online.

I prefer the local shops and will usually pay slightly more to buy from them. But if they start 'gouging,' because they lucked out and happen to have a hot item, I steer clear (an example would be $400 LCP's or $700 Walther PPS's). 

I know it's the American way to charge whatever the market will bear, but it harms the friendly atmosphere, and that is really about the only advantage a small shop can offer, in these days when you can have the brown truck deliver all your accessories.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I have made purchases from a local gun store as well as online retailers. Even when I buy online, the local gun store is utilized to complete the transfer.


Same here, I have bought from on-line retailer and have bought from gun shows. Mainly I try to keep my business at 1 of 2 local gun shops just for the relationships that are built. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I buy from either 1 of 2 local gun stores (same owner), who happen to be the biggest in FL (Shoot Straight). They have good prices, excellent service after the sale, and they know me, since I'm there shooting 2-3 days per WEEK now...
> 
> "You wanna go, where everybody knows your name..."
> 
> JW


I too shop and shoot at Shoot Straight. Great guys, and fantastic product lines.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I buy from local gun shops or sporting goods stores.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

one of my local gun stores is one of the more popular online retailers...heh

Well, it's a hour or so up the road but Buds in Paris Ky is great. Most I but I get around here though.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

we have 3 great stores around columbia, sc but i frequent the one 2 or 3 miles from my house. great customer service and an indoor range. i still haven't messed with an online retailer yet.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Local shop treats me right. They let me do layaway on guns I could never afford to pay for all at once. Not many places will order a $2k+ gun and let you take months to pay it off.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

my local shop is unimpressive, at least with my few and brief dealings. I think I will trend toward purchasing in online classifieds for pistols that I have shot/handled.


----------



## brif (Jan 25, 2009)

The last few handguns I have both bought and sold have been over the net. I have a local dealer that has great prices on order in new guns. The problem is he doesn't take trade ins nor does he have any used handguns. Then I have another shop close that I frequented for many years. The prices were good to start then he started taking more mark up. Every time I walked in the door he was complaining about not making any money. Then he would start telling stories of his recent hunt to Africa, bear on Kodiak Island, elk out west and pig in Tennessee. For a guy who claims not to be making any money he sure seems to get around taking all these hunts in the same year! 

The last straw fro me was when he found out I bought a HK custom combat online. A mutual friend informed him. When he confronted me about it, he felt I should have still purchased it from him even though he was $200 more expensive. I don't have a problem spending $50 more on a $800+ gun to buy local; but $200, that's nuts. Needless to say, I haven't been back.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, thats unreasonable. That guy is way out of line here. You have the right to purchase anywhere. If he wants to make the sale, then he needs to be competitive.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I do all of the above. I tend to use the auction sites if there is a fire arm I want but am not in a hurry. When I find what I like I will bid what I am willing to pay. If I win great, if not I can wait. Most of my interest are on unique items anymore. I buy direct from manufacturers thru my local FFL for receivers and frames for firearms I am building for myself. I check out gunshows for items that are hard to find.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Local shops in the Raleigh area really price-gouge. When shopping for a Beretta 92FS one shop didnt have any in stock and when I asked how much to order he said "oh, figure on paying around $600", another bigger store didnt have it in either but gave me a code to go online and order it from their "distributor" at a cost of $585. Budsgunshop.com had it in stock ready to ship for $468 with 3 mags! A little while later I bought a Kel-Tec from a guy on GunBroker and have established a relationship with him and will probably give him first dibs on future purchases.

I would love to support the local stores, but when they are 30% higher, I cant justify it to myself or my family. If it was $20 or $30 on a $500 purchase then maybe I could, but not $100 or more.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Blanco720 said:


> Wow, thats unreasonable. That guy is way out of line here. You have the right to purchase anywhere. If he wants to make the sale, then he needs to be competitive.


+1...If it was me, I would show him the receipt with the price I paid. Tell him to get reasonable and then we could talk about purchasing from him.:smt033


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a great local shop, Tomball Pawn, for purchasing guns. Great service and the best price..... all the gunshops here hate them. My XD was $150 cheaper there than at one of the gunshops.....and $90 cheaper than the cheapest local shop. 

I am getting into reloading, so I will be supporting another gunshop now, for all my reloading stuff. A little more than online, but not much, so I will buy it at his shop.

I will pay a "little" more to support my local shop, but when its way out of line.....I cannot justify it.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

I always try to buy from my local gun shop Frontier arms. Ive bought 2 guns there already and looking into buying a new 1911 there now. They are very good people and have good prices. I will most likely buy my ammo over the internet though becuase nobody around here carries bulk ammo and i prefer buying a 1000 rounds at a time and saving 10+cents a round for plinking ammo.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Local gun store for me as well as reputable forum members who list in the classifieds.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I generally go to local stores if it's reasonable and they have what I want. The local guy is knowledgeable and friendly. I don't mind paying a bit extra for the convenience and knowledge. 

I had some friends with photography hobbies. They would go to the local camera store, gab gab gab, handle the samples, and then buy online. The local store sold out to Ritz, all that's left are kid sales types who know nothing, and the local knowledge guy is gone. Knowledge and service have value as well and should be taken into account along with the price. If that added value is still priced too high, go elsewhere.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

dannyb said:


> I generally go to local stores if it's reasonable and they have what I want. The local guy is knowledgeable and friendly. I don't mind paying a bit extra for the convenience and knowledge.
> 
> I had some friends with photography hobbies. They would go to the local camera store, gab gab gab, handle the samples, and then buy online. The local store sold out to Ritz, all that's left are kid sales types who know nothing, and the local knowledge guy is gone. Knowledge and service have value as well and should be taken into account along with the price. If that added value is still priced too high, go elsewhere.


I feel the exact same way. I encountered that problem with a local auto parts store. They had staff that knew what they were doing and a machine shop. The big box stores put them out of business. I didn't mind paying a few bucks more for a part to support a LOCAL busines. Plus you couldn't beat the conversations.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I try to get to my local gun store more often than not. But if it's just practice ammo I'll hit Wally world or Bass pro. (although that's getting tougher to do)


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Local gun store. I won't hesitate to buy from a big retailer(usually my rifles), but I try to stick to too local stores here in SC for my handguns and the rest of my stuff.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

A local store as here on the LEFT COAST you have a hard time buying from anyone but FFL


----------



## clewis (Mar 6, 2009)

I always try to support the "little guy" by buying most of my stuff at local gun shops. For the most I tend to get better deals from the local shops too. They tend to make their money in volume and repeat customers. They may not sell the volume of the big outfits but also dont have the huge overhead either.


----------



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought my guns from gun stores. The law enforcement discount certainly helps. I do not remember what I paid, but I remember thinking that the price was decent at the time. I still prefer to talk to a human, see the selection of various new guns, and hold one in my hand before I buy one, even if there is a lower price available on some website; you do not really know what you are getting on a website, anyway. 

I do not know anything about gun shows, anyway.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I try to by local to support local businesses, but sometimes the prices are just too different for me to justify. I think I'd pay $50 more to buy local if it came down to it. When I was looking to buy a P30L, I saw one at a gun show for $930. I tried to talk them down to $930 OTD but they woulnd't... CDNN had them for $795 and even after all shipping and FFL it was like $830. I am kind of glad the show place said no after I realized the price difference. 

For that big of price difference, I will buy online; if they are fairly close locally I will try to buy there.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would much rather go to the LGS, so my guy can let me know when any good deals come through. you can find "used" guns that are really brand new, because the person that had it never used it. I've saved plenty doing it that way.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

mike#9 said:


> I too shop and shoot at Shoot Straight. Great guys, and fantastic product lines.


i go to shoot straight as well, i didnt buy my handgun there but i did go with a friend this week to pick up an AK, they chopped $100 off the price for us, great guys and great selection. the range in casselberry is the only thing i dont like, havent tried to apopka one yet though.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I said local as I'm all for supporting a good local dealer.. but I did wind up with the latest purchase from a show, due to availability, price and I liked the dealer's helpfulness and attitude. He was somewhat local so applies to buying from a local dealer as well somewhat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm planning on buying from a local dealer, but I am shopping around on the internet and auction sites


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

On line, Buds Gun Shop has been good for me.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

first time buyer, i figured buying local is easier than trying to do the whole FFL thing. plus the gun i wanted happened to be available locally. but i would have bought online if the price was significantly lower.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I recently purchased my first handgun, (you can view my thread if you like) from a local shop. I could have found it other places for about $30 cheaper. So if you are looking at where to get the "best deal" the local shop may not be the best bet. I would rather pay $650 for a $575 piece from a local shop than to buy online or from a major retailer. I don't know how things are where you all are from, but my local economy has never been great, even when things were good. I always try to support local businesses...(gas, grocery, electronics, everything)


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If the increase in price is within reason, I will purchase locally. Once the relationship is established, the difference is made up with friendship, advice, and freebies:smt033. I paid 200.00 more locally for an AR, but, along with the AR I got 200 rds of .223 ammo, a scope and a laser. If the shop is trying to get rich, I just stay away and wait until my preferred shops have what I want in stock. Just my .02.:watching:


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Local stores for me. Of course, Bud's is an hour from me. :smt023

Mel


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I buy my firearms from my local dealer, however ammo and accessories I get online due to shortages in ammo, gunbroker always has ammo I need, when my local dealer doesn't or I find a better deal.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*local*

I usually do a little shopping around at my local stores. Prices can vary as much as $100 for the same gun. Do your homework and shop around.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

So far I go with one local dealer. I'm new so I haven't really shopped for much, but when it comes to something as personal as a handgun, I want a little romance first, something you can't get online. As for sporting goods franchises, the only one we have is Gander Mountain. I took a look around at their pretty decent selection but again, was looking for some face time with someone who'll be there tomorrow. 

I would imagine some of you more experienced guys wouldn't hesitate as much to go for online or out of area purchases.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Online classifieds are the best deals I've seen....


----------



## BigBear (Jun 30, 2009)

I buy at my local gun store. Their prices are actually pretty competitive, and the service is top notch. I will use the net for accessories that the local guys don't have.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

After shopping handguns in the local stores here,I bought a handgun through Gunbroker.com.

A couple considerations ;The handgun I wanted was not available, the local price with sales tax was $100 higher than the auction price with shipping and ffl transfer fees.l

I found a large range in shipping and transfer charges. One local gun shop wanted $65 to do the transfer. I paid $15. Bought new with all the manufactures warrenty etc.

Just read the reviews for the seller.

Barry


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I have purchased my guns from three different sources. I never use a manufacturer except to view what they are releasing in their new catalog. Of the four guns I have purchased, three were purchased under MSRP or estimated costs for shipping and FFL. One was right at estimated value for its age and condition.
I have used a local gun shop for two of my purchases. There are three fairly good sized sporting goods and gun shops in my area but I use the gun shop because it also has an indoor range. It is really convenient to test and buy at the same location.
There are also several pawn shops that also deal in guns in my area. I picked up my Springfield for under $100 from a pawn shop last month.
I have also purchased from a private individual. You can usually get pretty good deals on guns from a private party. And the good thing about a private party sale where I live is that there is no paperwork or reporting involved. I have never used online shopping as anything I have seen so far i can get for the same or better price by going directly to my gun shop.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

I've bought on-line and had it shipped to a local dealer and from local dealers.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

I just purchased my second gun ever and it was done through gunbroker.com without hick up. I found a great local FFL who did the transfer for $20 and it was painless, except the waiting :mrgreen: .


----------



## fragger-ks (Jul 27, 2008)

Online dealers most of the time.


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I purchase from my local dealer whenever possible. They're very friendly and knowledgable and I like supporting local businesses.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i go to local gun store but if anybody has any good websites to purchase from please let me know about them


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

i usually get the better deal at a gun show, but there is 1 dealer in my area that has very good prices.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I try to purchase from local gun stores but shop at the gun shows also. I've found a few great deals at gun shows and will buy as long it is from an established, in-state company. Buying locally gets me some great lifetime warranty deals though.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

mactex said:


> I try to purchase from local gun stores but shop at the gun shows also. I've found a few great deals at gun shows and will buy as long it is from an established, in-state company. Buying locally gets me some great lifetime warranty deals though.


I do the same as mactex.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

My local range/gun shop has the lowest prices I could find.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

Alway local, when and if possible. Even if I have to pay more locally, I will do so. However, there is a cap that I'll follow in that regard. But I've got 2 local shops that will match or beat anything reasonable I can find elsewhere.

Reasonable meaning, they won't match Wild Bill up the streets price of $300 for that Custom 1911, because he needs to pay the gas bill on Monday. So.... within reason.

I personally like to put my eyes and hands on whatever it is I'm purchasing in regards to firearms.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

I have yet to find a local store who wasn't $100 over what I could find online. Even with the $30 transfer fee I pay my FFL. Example - Online price for XD 45 Service $439 +$20 ship +$30 FFL = $489. Local price $549 +$45.29 tax = $594.29. Here in the Peoples Republic of Illinois when they ask us what type of lube do you want with that gun they arn't speaking of GUN lube.....


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

www.budsgunshop.com I have found is about the best place to buy a new quality firearm. Even with the transfer fee through your local FFL I have found that you can save anywhere from $100-$150 on a new firearm depending on price. I am in NC and transfer fees here very greatly. I normally have my transfers done for $25.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I actually use all the selections provided to find the best deal. It is easier to wheel and deal at a local gun store or gunshow and this will also save on shipping and transfer fees. Having an FFL or a friend with an ffl will get you some really good prices from distributors. You never know what your gonna get from an online auction site...but deals can be found,especially if you like to tinker. Pawn shops are a rip off unless you know the owners or an expert at making the deal you want.Don't be sheepish in a pawn shop,they'll eat ya for breakfast.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Online retailer for me. Both purchases I made I have sought out local shops with not having any luck with them being able to touch the prices I find online. My first purchase was through Buds and the second through Jax Shooters.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm planning on buying local. Right now, untill I get my permit all I can do is window shop. 

Andy


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually buy my guns at a local store, VA has quite a few good ones, ammo is a different story. I tend to buy where ever I can find some, online, Walmart local stores.


----------



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

Local pawn shop (most of his handguns are new). Knows I do my research and he doesn't rip me off. If he doesn't have it he will look online to see if he can find it let me know the price and order it then and there if I'm interested. Takes my trades at minimum loss when I find out I didn't like it after all. Still check the prices just to keep him honest but don't mind paying a little extra to have someone local. Ammo prices still too high though.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

really, the best deal is not having to go all over hell's half acres to save a few bucks. Find somebody you trust and stick with him. I earn my good deals through faithful support of my local shop.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

There is a local pawn shop called Super Pawn about 10 minutes from my house. They have a large selection of new handguns and a few used ones. They are more than happy to order anything that they don't have in stock.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

My local Gun Range I frequent has given me good prices compared to internet every time I have asked.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

My local gun shop has the best prices. Maybe because they supply PDs also. But, everything I see on Gunbroker and other sites is usually cheaper by $100 or more. For example: A few months ago they had Beretta 90-twos going for $498.00 NIB. Yeah, during the mass gun buy-up phase.


----------



## BRAD (Dec 7, 2009)

Voted local gun shop but really should be local shop. Gun shops around here are considerabley higher than the online but shockingly higher than some of the "sporting goods" store that carry firearms, especially in on pistols.


----------

